# Capt Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX.5/1/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Folks, if your not booked with us in Seadrift for May or June, donâ€™t wait any longer. Donâ€™t miss your chance at some great topwater action. 

Trophy size fish were found over knee deep grass beds, all our fished were released to fight another day. It was two guide buddies just having fun.

Fishing in these gin clear water areas a couple things need to be done different than normal wades to have success. In my opinion, cloud cover is a major help, it covers our shadows and dampens noise. But, for what we have control over is, our speed at which we walk, and long cast. Walking should be done at turtle speed and casting to the end of your spool is a big advantage. These big fish will always keep you at a safe distance, and making long cast puts you in the strike zone longer.


----------

